# How to take more than 10 photos automatically?



## mdhill (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a Canon Rebel T3, I want to create stop-motion films, but I won't be able to keep running back to take the picture. Is there any way I can program my canon to take start taking photos when I click it, and it keep going until I click it to stop (or it runs out of space, obviously)? Any software I can download or an addon or something?


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2012)

mdhill said:


> I have a Canon Rebel T3, I want to create stop-motion films, but I won't be able to keep running back to take the picture. Is there any way I can program my canon to take start taking photos when I click it, and it keep going until I click it to stop (or it runs out of space, obviously)? Any software I can download or an addon or something?


Magic Lantern... Take a look at:
http://www.magiclantern.fm/download
It is not for the faint hearted as it could brick your camera too...
Just so you know, I tried out the alpha release on my 5D3. The features listed there worked for me. I am waiting for the rest of the features for my camera. Yours has the full release I believe. Have fun.


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 20, 2012)

As above Magic Lantern is cool, I used it on a 5D2 but haven't tried the alpha for my 5D3 yet. I won't suggest a particular one because what I have won't suit a T3i but if you prefer a hardware solution "intervalometer" is the term to search for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2012)

There are lots of cheap Chinese intravalometers that can be used with any Canon Rebel like the T3. Don't get one for the XXD bodies that use a N3 connector, get one that works with a Rebel.
Hardware is easier to use, and flexible.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_14?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=intravalometer&sprefix=intravalometer%2Caps%2C0


----------



## miah (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a Satechi TM Series Timer Remote Control with my T3i. It was about $50 on Amazon and works GREAT. Their website is <www.satechi.net>


----------



## gunnar997 (Oct 21, 2012)

Neewer makes a good little IV for 15 bucks! I use the 3 pin version for the 7D but a friend of mine has this version for 60D. nothing fancy but they get the job done and work great!

http://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Timer-Remote-Control-RS-60E3/dp/B004FKYBJM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1350797148&sr=8-4&keywords=intervalometer+for+canon+t3i


----------



## bycostello (Nov 20, 2012)

check ebay you can get a plug in timer for not very much....


----------

